# The Longest Bridge u can walk



## HOBIE (Jul 7, 2011)

Its the HUMBER BRIDGE walk on sunday 10 july 11am start for Diabetes uk ! My family and me are travelling from tyneside to do it (i have done it less than 4 weeks ago and want the wife & kids to know what its like).             Have a look at, Diabetes ,challenges,8bridges,Armstrong and make a donation for my 14 & 9yr old. Or come along and join in with the other 50+ people who have registered. (walk The Extra Mile)  !!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 7, 2011)

This is the link to Hobie's Challenge page:

http://www.diabeteschallenge.org.uk/challenge/ianarmstrong-8bridgein3countriesin3days

Good luck, hope the weather is good!


----------



## HelenM (Jul 7, 2011)

Have a good walk, hope it's a good day for you and the family.

(must say I was intrigued as I know of a longer bridge, (Viaduc de Millau) that they have closed for a run but I forgot to enter soon enough, I thought I'd missed it again!)


----------



## trophywench (Jul 7, 2011)

I always think the people I see walking across the Pont du Normandie from time to time must have brain cells missing ..... at least the Millau bridge is pretty flat!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 7, 2011)

trophywench said:


> I always think the people I see walking across the Pont du Normandie from time to time must have brain cells missing ..... at least the Millau bridge is pretty flat!



A tip, don't try walking across the Pont d'Avignon...


----------



## HelenM (Jul 7, 2011)

Sorry, this is a bit of a hijack but at least it will keep the thread up on top


> I always think the people I see walking across the Pont du Normandie from time to time must have brain cells missing ..... at least the Millau bridge is pretty flat


Oh I will be mad if I ever do it, the race starts and ends in Millau, so  25km and far from flat!


> A tip, don't try walking across the Pont d'Avignon


You have to dance over that one


----------



## Northerner (Jul 7, 2011)

HelenM said:


> (must say I was intrigued as I know of a longer bridge, (Viaduc de Millau) that they have closed for a run but I forgot to enter soon enough, I thought I'd missed it again!)



It looks spectacular, but scary to walk or run!


----------



## trophywench (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes, there are very slight undulations either side of said Viaduc, aren't there?  LOL;  I would concur with your assessment of necessary mental state to do that run, then, cos we drove through Millau itself and onwards south whilst they were building t'bridge.

Hadn't been darn sarf for years and years until last Oct, so actually went over it the first time last year and was quite disappointed TBH - not with the design etc but you don't appreciate that really from the carriageway and you can't see the view either, even from the passenger seat of a RHD Ducato van. (cunningly disguised by some people oop north as a motorhome)


----------



## Northerner (Jul 7, 2011)

I've run over this one a few times, it's the V?sterbron in Stockholm, 600m long which is one heck of a long way over half way through a marathon - and uphill! Not all the way of course, but felt like it.


----------



## Monica (Jul 12, 2011)

How was it HOBIE?
We were meant to go on the Humber Bridge walk too, but decided not to go in the end. We walked it the 3 years before.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi monica we had good weekend in Hull.  My son was playing football on sat morning so we couldnt leave till 12.  We travelled down and booked in hotel then went to spurn head. Dont know why but i have always wanted to go there.Kids played on beach. On way back had  a nice tea of haddock & chips in a pub looking onto river. 11am next morn we did the walk and thats the second time i had done it in 4 weeks. Met a nice guy who works on bridge and told us some interesting stories about bridge.Met Rose from diabetes uk who did bridge too(witnessed by us) Then home Tea.  Everyone enjoyed weekend and was little bit different >


----------



## Monica (Jul 21, 2011)

HOBIE said:


> Hi monica we had good weekend in Hull.  My son was playing football on sat morning so we couldnt leave till 12.  We travelled down and booked in hotel then went to spurn head. Dont know why but i have always wanted to go there.Kids played on beach. On way back had  a nice tea of haddock & chips in a pub looking onto river. 11am next morn we did the walk and thats the second time i had done it in 4 weeks. Met a nice guy who works on bridge and told us some interesting stories about bridge.Met Rose from diabetes uk who did bridge too(witnessed by us) Then home Tea.  Everyone enjoyed weekend and was little bit different >



Good! Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 22, 2011)

*Longest Bridge you can walk & 7 more"TheShortWayRound*

Hi everybody i have nearly got my final amount on money that i raised for Diabetes uk on "The Short Way Round" ?1200ish. I did 1200mile on bike on a1200bmw.          Good job it wasnt 6.6.6. !


----------



## Monica (Jul 22, 2011)

HOBIE said:


> Hi everybody i have nearly got my final amount on money that i raised for Diabetes uk on "The Short Way Round" ?1200ish. I did 1200mile on bike on a1200bmw.          Good job it wasnt 6.6.6. !



Wow, well done HOBIE


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2011)

Fantastic Hobie! Hope you make it to the full ?1200!


----------

